# BB's P-Plex/Diendrone(Tren) Bridge Log *pics*



## fernalfers (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok i am starting my official Log today even tho i don't pop my first P-Plex until next week 2/26/09. Right now i am Pre-loading my supps, (Cycle Support) being the main one. My goal is definately to add as much muscle as possible. I am going to lift heavy and eat like an animal. Between 3,500 and 4,000 calories. I will try and eat as clean as possible as well. I work 3rd shift so my workout routine will be at different times all the time which is a big negative. well here is my Cycle:

Cycle Support- Pre-Loaded for 2 weeks

Week 1: P-Plex 30mg
Week 2: P-Plex 30mg
Week 3: P-Plex 30mg/Dienedrone(Tren) 100mg
Week 4: P-Plex 30mg/Dienedrone(Tren) 100mg
Week 5: Dienedrone(Tren) 100mg
Week 6: Dienedrone(Tren) 100mg

On Cycle:

Cycle Support
P-5-P
Multi-Vitamin
Fish Oil
Vitamin C
Chasteberry
Taurine

PCT:

Clomid 100/100/50/50 (week 1-4)
Post Cycle Support (week 1-4)
Inhibit-E (Start week 3 until done tapering off slowly)
Lean Fx (Start week 3 until done)
Continued Cycle Support (Throughout PCT)

I will be working out 3-4 days a week and will log my progress. I'm not going to post everything i lift in detail but will post the important stuff people want to hear (whether this S**T works or not). My eating regimen like i said will be as clean as possible. I'll make sure to add any side effects and a basic day to day list of what these compounds are doing for me. If enough people are interested i'll keep the log going.

Ok here are my before pics:


























I will obviously post after pics and progress pics as well. Again as long as people show interest i'll log regularly.

Now again this is my planned cycle, but feel free to critique it as i am up for any suggestions that could make this Bridge more beneficial. I still have until next week when i start to make some changes.

2/18/09 Starting Weight: 206 i am 5'10''


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice Grey Goose bottles in the background..

I'll check in to see your progress... I'm not familiar with P-Plex.. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 19, 2009)

Grey Goose ahh so good. lol need to stay away from them tho. WOW i looked at your pics by the way. very impressive.


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2009)

fernalfers said:


> Grey Goose ahh so good. lol need to stay away from them tho. WOW i looked at your pics by the way. very impressive.



Hey thanks.... I try..


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 24, 2009)

*Day 1
2/24/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Shoulders
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my first day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Obviously first day so nothing really to report. I had a great shoulder workout and have eaten about 4,000 calories so far today.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *2*
*Notes:* Strenght obviously the same due to first day of cycle.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *205*

*Diet:* About 4,000 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:* I need to kick the calories up a bit. Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *2*

Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. I'll keep this log going if people are interested.


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 25, 2009)

*Day 2
2/25/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Bi's and Tri's
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my second day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i worked out Bi's and Tri's. I had a great workout and pumped my tri and bi's up real good, but don't think the P-Plex was behind this just yet. I am continuing my struggle to eat so much food. I am continuing to eat very clean tho but could not get above 4,000 calories.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Always have had great Bi and Tri workouts.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *207* *(+2lbs)*.
*Notes:* I believe the 2lbs more from yesterday was because of my big shift in calories consumed per day.


*Diet:* About 4,000 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:* I need to kick the calories up a bit. Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Might just be the placebo effect. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. I'll keep this log going if people are interested.


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2009)

how long is it suppose to take for the P-plex to get into your system?


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 25, 2009)

someone said around 7-10 days. Unfortunately


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 26, 2009)

*Day 3
2/26/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Chest/Abs
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my Third day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i worked out Chest and Abs. I had a great workout but seem to always lack a little in the Chest department. I was actually putting up some good weight but hope i start feeling some strength gains from the P-Plex to really start blasting the chest area. I am continuing my struggle to eat so much food. I am continuing to eat very clean tho but could not get above 4,000 calories again today. I am having the pumped feeling during the day. Areas of my body seem to be harder then normal.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *2*
*Notes:* Always have had a little trouble with getting really good chest workouts.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *208* *(+3lbs)*.
*Notes:* Again I believe the 3lbs more is due to the massive change in calorie consumption over the last few days.


*Diet:* About 4,000 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:* I need to kick the calories up a bit. Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Might just be the placebo effect. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight.


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 27, 2009)

Question for anyone. Since my diet is my biggest concern right now, I was wondering what is a good amount of Calories to take in a day? I am 5'10'' 209lbs. Now my goal is to try and Lean Bulk. I want to put on size but don't want to end up fat after my cycle either.


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 27, 2009)

*Day 4
2/27/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Back
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my fourth day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i worked out my Back. I had a great workout but it was a weird workout. I lifted more on almost every exercise i did but yet i felt weak. Almost a little lethargy. But again put up more weight then usual. Maybe I'm not making sense but maybe you'll get what i mean. I am continuing my struggle to eat so much food. I am continuing to eat very clean tho but could not get above 4,000 calories again today. I am having the pumped feeling during the day. Areas of my body seem to be harder then normal. I am still in the process of getting my diet dialed in.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *2*
*Notes:* Again i felt a little lethargy during this workout yet i lifted more each exercise then i have before..

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *209* *(+4lbs)*.
*Notes:* Again I believe the 4lbs more is due to the massive change in calorie consumption over the last few days. But i have steadily gained a pound a day so far.


*Diet:* About 4,000 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:* I need to kick the calories up a bit. Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Might just be the placebo effect. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. Not sure how long P-Plex takes to kick in.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 27, 2009)

4500 would probably even be a little on the low side for you on phera.

make sure your carbs are good and high


----------



## fernalfers (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah i just ate 4,200 calories today. I am getting better at adjusting my food so I can finally get it dialed in. I think it will be easier to do this by just eating the same thing everyday.

I just don't want to consume to many calories and come off this cycle a fat pig.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 1, 2009)

*Day 5
2/28/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Day off
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my fifth day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today was my day off from the gym. I am continuing to eat very clean and ate around 4500 calories today. I am having the pumped feeling during the day. Areas of my body seem to be harder then normal. I am still in the process of getting my diet dialed in.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *2*
*Notes:* 

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *210* *(+5lbs)*.
*Notes:* I have steadily gained a pound a day so far.


*Diet:* About 4,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Might just be the placebo effect. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. Not sure how long P-Plex takes to kick in.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 2, 2009)

*Day 6
3/01/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Day off
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my Sixth day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today was my 2nd day off from the gym. I ended up going to the Casino (Mohegan Sun) Saturday night and stayed until Sunday afternoon with friends. So i ate about 4-5000 calories and it was not clean eating at all. I ate Ben & Jerry's ice cream, Pizza, burgers. Hopefully one bad day doesn't throw me off to much . My feeling of being pumped all day is still there. I can't wait to hit the gym again on Monday. Areas of my body seem to be harder then normal. 

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* had 2 days off from the gym but i just feel all around strong. (Definately a good feeling)

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *211* *(+6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I have steadily gained a pound a day so far. Is this normal? I don't look as if i am getting any fatter. But my muscles are looking bigger. Wifey keeps complimenting me on them 


*Diet:* About 4,500 calories consumed. Ate very Bad all day.
*Notes:*Did not realize how hard it is to eat a lot of good food.

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Might just be the placebo effect. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. Not sure how long P-Plex takes to kick in. Back to the Gym on Monday. Shoulders.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 3, 2009)

*Day 7
3/02/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Shoulders
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was my Seventh day taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today was shoulder day. I stood up quick and tweaked my lower back. Hopefully this gets better quick and does not hinder my workouts. I don't feel as pumped as i did days 4-5. But my muscles are still fuller and harder.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Great shoulder workout

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *211* *(+6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. Not sure how long P-Plex takes to kick in.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 4, 2009)

*Day 8
3/03/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Day off/Hurt back
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 8 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. I took today off becuase i tweaked my lower back yesterday so i am trying to get it better before i hit the gym again I don't feel as pumped as i did days 4-5. But my muscles are still fuller and harder.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* 

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *211* *(+6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I do feel more interested in hitting the gym now because i feel kinda pumped all day. Can't wait for this stuff to kick in and really throw up some weight. Not sure how long P-Plex takes to kick in.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 6, 2009)

*Day 9
3/04/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Legs
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 9 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i did legs but didn't go crazy because the lower back is still hurting me. I did some squats and used the hamstring machine, nothing crazy. Felt very pumped today. My muscles are still feeling fuller and harder.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Didn't go very heavy for legs today

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *211* *(+6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit

*Sides:* None as of yet

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 


I had a light leg day due to my lower back injury. Tomorrow is Bi's and Tri's so hopefully i can work those hard.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 6, 2009)

*Day 10
3/05/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Bi's and Tri's
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 10 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i did Bi's and Tri's and had an awesome workout. My muscles have felt the most pumped yet so far while on the P-Plex. Maybe this is a sign of it starting to kick in. Felt very pumped today. My muscles are still feeling full and hard.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* One of my best lifting days yet. Lifted more weight in each exercise and got one of the best pumps ever. My arms looked huge walking out of the gym today. Always brings a smile to your face. To bad that pump wasn't my normal size of my bi's and tri's.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *211.8* *(+6.8lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

With the workout i had today and the strength that i had while working out leads me to believe this stuff may now be kicking in.


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 7, 2009)

*Day 11
3/06/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Chest
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 11 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Today i did Chest and had an awesome workout. My muscles have felt the most pumped yet so far while on the P-Plex. I went up 10lbs. on my inclined dumbell press, basically i have gotten stronger on all my chest lifts. Maybe this is a sign of it starting to kick in. Felt very pumped today. My muscles are still feeling full and hard.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* One of my best lifting days yet. Lifted more weight in each exercise and got one of the best pumps ever. My chest had a great pump and i felt very strong today. Things are starting to pick up in the strength category.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *212.4* *(+7.6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

With the workout i had today and the strength that i had while working out leads me to believe this stuff may now be kicking in.

*3 more days until i start my Dienedrone alongside my P-Plex*


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 8, 2009)

*Day 12
3/07/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Day off
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 12 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. Feeling stronger every day. Maybe this is a sign of it starting to kick in. Felt very pumped today. My muscles are still feeling full and hard.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Off day

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *212.4* *(+7.6lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

Nothing significant to report.

*2 more days until i start my Dienedrone alongside my P-Plex*


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 8, 2009)

when i start my Dienedrone should i take it at the same time i take my P-Plex or space it out a bit? Not sure if one way was better then the other?


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 9, 2009)

*Day 13
3/08/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Back
P-Plex-30mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 13 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day. I had a great Back workout despite my lower back injury earlier in the week. Boy was my Back pumped when leaving the gym. I went up in weight also in almost all exercises for back. I am definately feeling stronger every day. Maybe this is a sign of it starting to kick in. Felt very pumped today. My muscles are still feeling full and hard. I start my Dienedrone tomorrow so we will see where this takes me.

*Strenght:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Had a very goof back workout. was really focused and went up in weight in all exercises for back.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *212.8* *(+7.8lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem. Very happy so far with no sides.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

*Start my Dienedrone alongside my P-Plex tomorrow*


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 12, 2009)

*Day 16
3/11/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Shoulders
P-Plex-30mg - Dienedrone 100mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 16 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day and Day 3 of taking the Dienedrone. I had an awesome shoulder workout. Feeling the most pumps ever today. Really starting to hit the gym hard. Also my strength is starting to shoot thru the roof. I went up in weight also in almost all exercises for shoulders. I am definately feeling stronger every day. I now believe the P-Plex has officially kicked in. I skipped a couple days of my log, been a little busy but i'm back on track. Eating a lot has probably been my biggest issue on this cycle thus far. But i have managed to pack the food in there. There is definately a difference in my appearance from Day 1.

Strenght:[/B] *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Had a great shoulder workout. was really focused and went up in weight in all exercises for shoulders. Strength is really kicking in now for me.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *213.4* *(+8.4lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also. Still finding it hard to reach the 3,500 calorie mark but i manage.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem. Very happy so far with no sides.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

*On Day 3 of the Dienedrone. Not sure when it starts to kick in but i like how i'm feeling right now. Must be the P-Plex for now.*


----------



## fernalfers (Mar 18, 2009)

*Day 23
3/18/09 
P-Plex/Dienedrone Bridge
Workout: Shoulders
P-Plex-30mg - Dienedrone 100mg​*

*Log:* Today was day 23 taking the P-Plex at 30mg spaced throughout the day and Day 10 of taking the Dienedrone. I had an awesome shoulder workout. Feeling the most pumps ever today. Really starting to hit the gym hard. Also my strength is starting to shoot thru the roof. I went up in weight also in almost all exercises for shoulders. I am definately feeling stronger every day. I now believe the P-Plex has officially kicked in. I skipped a couple days of my log, been a little busy but i'm back on track. Eating a lot has probably been my biggest issue on this cycle thus far. But i have managed to pack the food in there. There is definately a difference in my appearance from Day 1. I haven't logged in awhile but i am still going strong. I will post some updated pics. I believe i have packed on quite a bit of muscle so far. The only issue i have is i feel like i have a lot of water in my Belly. It definately feels a little bigger and fuller all the time. Maybe more water intake will be better for me because i have slipped a little with the drinking water.

Strenght:[/B] *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)**=* *1*
*Notes:* Had a great shoulder workout. was really focused and went up in weight in all exercises for shoulders. Strength is really kicking in now for me.

*Weight:* (Starting): *205* (Current): *219* *(+14lbs)*.
*Notes:* I dropped my caloric intake a little from 4,000 calories to about 3,500. I was gaining a pound a day and felt i was eating to many calories. So i will try around 3,500 and see how it goes. Thanks to the advice of many also. Still finding it hard to reach the 3,500 calorie mark but i manage.


*Diet:* About 3,500 calories consumed. Ate very clean all day.
*Notes:*Dropped my caloric intake down a bit. Still eating very clean.

*Sides:* Minor back pumps. Taurine helps with that problem. Also maybe some water retention. my belly feels fuller almost like when you drink a lot of beer but all the time. Feel some lethargy. But does not hinder my workouts. Very happy so far with no sides.

*Libido:* *1.(Excellent)**2.(Good)**3.(Poor)*= *1*
Still going strong 

*Need to up my water intake and be a little better with my eating schedule.*


----------



## suspect5587 (Oct 12, 2009)

how did it end? i should have messaged a long time ago but i was watching this from the beginning and forgot about it


----------

